
Dogs able to sniff 750 people per hour could help identify Covid-19 cases - finphil
https://www.businessinsider.com/sniffer-dogs-answer-to-the-covid-19-testing-crisis-mirror-2020-4
======
mtmail
Misleading heading. As the article says it's not yet known if dogs can sniff
out Covid-19. (Of course once that's established they could help.)

